# Nct required to tax car ?



## cityworker (2 Feb 2008)

My NCT was due june 07 and i never got around to getting it NCT'.D

My tax is also up by 3 months - I was away on holidays so some time so the car was being unused and sat outside my drive.

I now wish to sell my car - am i better off getting it ncd'd before i sell it ? do garages give more for cars with nct?

Also in order to drive my car i need to get it taxed but when i went online to tax car they said i'd have to reapply and i saw that id need an NCT cert - is that correct ??

Also can u sit your NCT Test without a tax cert ?

Thanks


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (2 Feb 2008)

You need to book the car in to do the NCT test (pass it )then apply to tax the car .


----------



## shesells (2 Feb 2008)

You are required by law to have valid tax and NCT disks displayed on your car. For the last three months you have had neither - dangerous stuff. Holidays aren't a valid excuse unless for a couple of months and then you have to get the Gardai to certify it was off the road.

As Gobstopper said, do the NCT, tax the car and then try to sell. Be warned, you could be stopped by the Gardai at any time until you get it all sorted and they could come down heavy given the long period of time your car has not had the required paperwork.


----------



## z104 (2 Feb 2008)

you can tax the car online without showing nct or insurance.
If you want to sell your car you should have it nct'd.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (2 Feb 2008)

on the paper renewal they ask for an insurance policy number (not broker ) and expiry date , I'm not familiar with the online system but are you saying you can bypass this by getting your tax online ? if so it seems mad to me and no wonder there are so many uninsured drivers taking the chance as the tax disc is what most garda spot on dodgy cars. is it not that you cant tax your car without valid insurance or you cant tax your car without a valid NCT cert so if a car has a valid car tax disc it means the insurance and NCT are most likely in place.


----------



## jhegarty (2 Feb 2008)

You don't need a NCT to tax the car , it hasn't been the case since the NCT strike a few years back.... of course the tax office can't be bothered updating the forms.... 

Tax the car now ,at 3 months over they can take the car off you.... they generally tend to care far less about having an up to date NCT....


----------



## Simeon (2 Feb 2008)

In answer to the original question ....... you don't need an NCT to tax your car ....... either on-line or at the offices.


----------



## shesells (2 Feb 2008)

GOBSTOPPER said:


> on the paper renewal they ask for an insurance policy number (not broker ) and expiry date , I'm not familiar with the online system but are you saying you can bypass this by getting your tax online ? if so it seems mad to me and no wonder there are so many uninsured drivers taking the chance as the tax disc is what most garda spot on dodgy cars. is it not that you cant tax your car without valid insurance or you cant tax your car without a valid NCT cert so if a car has a valid car tax disc it means the insurance and NCT are most likely in place.


 
No, you have to put this info in on the online system too. Insurance company, expiry date and policy number. It does list your NCT validity also so maybe you can't tax online without a valid NCT?


----------



## ACA (3 Feb 2008)

From an insurance point of view, if your vehicle was involved in an end-of-life accident your pay-out *could* be reduced without proof of NCT, as there is no way of proving that your vehicle was roadworthy. You should get more for the vehicle when you sell it too. Worth getting it done to realise a bit more cash.

Previous comments about no tax and the gardai are 100% right - especially in my part of the country - is it worth the risk of getting your vehicle impounded for such a small outlay?


----------



## z104 (3 Feb 2008)

shesells said:


> No, you have to put this info in on the online system too. Insurance company, expiry date and policy number. It does list your NCT validity also so maybe you can't tax online without a valid NCT?


 

You can type in anything you want in this section. Your tax disk will still be sent to you. I once typed" couldn't be arsed looking for policy number" The tax disc was sent out to me.


----------

